# Burton Blunt



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Has anybody else tried the Burton Blunt? I think i'm in love and my girlfriend isnt very happy about it haha.. Anybody pick snowboarding over their girlfriend?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

thenightmare said:


> Has anybody else tried the Burton Blunt? I think i'm in love and my girlfriend isnt very happy about it haha.. Anybody pick snowboarding over their girlfriend?


Sweet.. Going to a Burton Demo this wkend. I'll check it out. My board doesn't come before the chick but my R1 does and she know's it! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

oh man we're getting married but if it was living and breathing maybe haha.. jk..


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

thenightmare said:


> oh man we're getting married but if it was living and breathing maybe haha.. jk..


 i got the blunt... and i love it.. no complaints at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

the blunt is great.. so's my gf.. haha i had to save myself.. but what do u think of the freestyle bindings?


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I love my Burton Twin, it ranks among my top 3 favorite things along with my girlfriend and my car 

In fact, I like the Twin so much I was actually considering buying another one during this end of season sale so I'll have it once my current Twin gets too beat up.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

thenightmare said:


> the blunt is great.. so's my gf.. haha i had to save myself.. but what do u think of the freestyle bindings?


the freestyle bindings are ok. i got some last year and they held up fine until a toe strap broke this year. they are nothing great, but they hold your feet in fine and should work fine.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

ScotyRokt said:


> my R1


Year? Mods? Pics?


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

thenightmare said:


> the blunt is great.. so's my gf.. haha i had to save myself.. but what do u think of the freestyle bindings?


i have used my last seasons freesyle bindings on the blunt this whole season without a problem.. i liked them, i guess because i was use to them when i first got the blunt this season. however i am going riding tomorrow and i just got my Rome Targa's in the mail. so i gotta def break those bad boys out.. the new freestyles with the white on the highback look real nice on the blunt 155 which my buddy has.. 
btw i ride a 158 blue and white


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

*Attn Mr. Right...*

How is that neither of us have cracked any of the obvious jokes in this thread yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

idk man.. but i dislike the freestyle for one reason.. the straps are too short haha.. but i like them otherwise..


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

the blunt was my first board, granted i haven't been riding for that long but compared to the burton twin that i have now, it feels just a tad bit stiffer, and a bunch slower. other than that, it's a very solid board. my topsheet cracked a lot on the tips though, that's the only complaint, but it doesn't really matter. the base and edges held up better than my twin.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah man it's a great board..


----------

